# Dehydrators?



## Jamez (Oct 3, 2006)

Are dehydrators any good for drying weed?


----------



## Canso (Oct 3, 2006)

makes for a harsh smoke.
the smoothest tasting is usually the slowest dried.
your drying should take 5-6 days using a screen and sweat method (I think is the fastest).
it is worth the wait,  if you really need some, place a few buds on the back of a fan, while the rest is drying.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 3, 2006)

I only use dehydrators when doing a water cure.  

I have found, like Canso, that a slow dry and a slow cure gives the best end product.


----------

